# Iron Range Minnesota #2



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the Landblind

7,8,12,15,19,22,26,31,32,33,35,36,37,42,43,44,45,46,50,52,56,60,65,67,74,75,76,78

28 total
________
Ford vega picture


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Partial Qualifying Results


1st Northwinds takin ya by suprise 
Handler Mike Basset Owner Kyle and Megan Krueger 

2nd Northern Lights Back Nine Ben 
Hander Dan Sayles Owners 3 proud kids (Sam, Anna, Ben) 

3rd Tank Commander 
Handler Dan Sayles Owner Tom Torvik 

4th ???

JAM Glennhavens Cash 
Handler Dan Sayles Owner Glenn & Mary Heitzman


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Brenda


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

7,12,15,19,22,26,32,33,35,36,37,44,45,46,50,52,56,65,78

19 Total
________
X6


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Is that the 3rd or 4th series?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks again Brenda. Do you know if they plan on finishing the Open today or running the water marks in the morning?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

7,19,26,32,35,36,45,50,52,56

10 total

Marty yes they are setting up the last series to finish today.
________
Strain Index


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Any word on the Am??


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

There are 24 dogs back in the AM


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!!Congratulations to the Krueger's and handler Mike Bassett on Abby's Qualifying win. Not only is she the cutest yellow lab, she's loaded with talent! 
Suzanne B


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

backwater retrievers said:


> There are 24 dogs back in the AM


Any #s for the AM callbacks?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

6,9,10,14,15,20,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,36,40,41,43,45,46,51,52,55,56,57

24 total
________
Scion Xp


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Placements

1st- #45 Maverick H/Rorem O/Joe Tonko, Mark Vossbein
2nd- #50 Ace H/Rorem O/Brady Oman
3rd- #7 Sailer H/Rorem O/Joanne & Roy Mackey
4th- #32 Chase H/Rorem O/Ray Amundson & Janet Loughlin

No Jams awarded

Congrats to Dave Rorem for a great weekend!!!
________
Buy vaporgenie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #1 Mutt O/H Bill Wertz
2nd- #5 King H/ Steve Yozamp O/ Frank & Rita Jones
3rd- #4 Canailla O/H Lee Jolley
4th- #8 Hermes H/Clint Avant O/David Aul

RJ-#13
Jams- 3,17,18,19
________
HONDA CB500 TWIN HISTORY


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st- #45 Maverick H/Rorem O/Joe Tonko, Mark Vossbein
> 2nd- #50 Ace H/Rorem O/Brady Oman
> ...


WOW. Congrats indeed.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st- #45 Maverick H/Rorem O/Joe Tonko, Mark Vossbein
> 2nd- #50 Ace H/Rorem O/Brady Oman
> ...


WOW! Way to go team Rorem!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st- #45 Maverick H/Rorem O/Joe Tonko, Mark Vossbein
> 2nd- #50 Ace H/Rorem O/Brady Oman
> ...


WOW! Congrats, especially to Mav! ONe of the last breedings to Jamie before his death! (I got to run this youngster at Dave's seminar, and he had a lot of horsepower!)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

6,14,15,20,24,26,29,30,40,43,46,57

Total 12
________
NICHOLAS TOMBAZIS


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st- #45 Maverick H/Rorem O/Joe Tonko, Mark Vossbein
> 2nd- #50 Ace H/Rorem O/Brady Oman
> ...


Wow!! Nice Sweep!!!!;-)

Angie


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Lee and Canaille!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #57 Ladd O/H Paul & Jennifer Panichi (New AFC!!!) Yahoo!!
2nd- #14 Aero O/H David Furin
3rd - #24 Miah O/H Steve Ritter
4th - #43 Jaye J O/H Larry Bozeman
RJ - #29 Finn O/H Natalie Belt

JAMS - 6,15,26,30,40,46


A BIG CONGRATS TO PAUL & JENNIFER ON THE BIG WIN & NEW AFC!!

Congrats to all!!!
________
Herb Scales


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st- #57 Ladd O/H Paul & Jennifer Panichi (New AFC!!!) Yahoo!!
> 2nd- #14 Aero O/H David Furin
> ...


Way to go Paul and Jennifer... Steve & Tina Ritter and Miah you have been on fire way to go!!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 3rd - #24 Miah O/H Steve Ritter


Way to go Cajun Riviera Director Of Food and Entertainment! ;-)That AFC has to be close, lets get it before she turns 4.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Way to go Paul, David and Larry. What a weekend!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st- #57 Ladd O/H Paul & Jennifer Panichi (New AFC!!!) Yahoo!!
> 2nd- #14 Aero O/H David Furin


 
Team Rorem! Wow! What a weekend! Congrats on that new AFC!!!!


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations to Ladd,Paul,Jenn,Aero,David,Finn and Natalie!!!! TAMARACK HAS ANOTHER AFC!!!!!:-D

DENNIS, TRU & CRUGER


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go FC NEW AFC Ladd/Paul/Jenn, Dave/Aero, and everyone!! Now, I know we have to come back to train with you next year!! It's those training secrets you guys use, or maybe it's Jennifer's great throwing arm.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 2nd- #50 Ace H/Rorem O/Brady Oman


I am guessing that Ace may have been handled by Ty Rorem. If so, WAY TO GO TY!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Panichi, Furin and Bozeman were attendees at the Rorem seminar a few weeks ago.....hmmmm.....that sure paid off in Amateur COLOR!!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Fantastic, Congratulatons to Paul, Jenn and Ladd, Dave and Aero and lets not forget Natalie and Finn who is still a fairly young dog. Wow, what a great weekend for all of you. Wish we could have been there this weekend.


----------

